
Polaroid cameras to be produced once again - scapegraced
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/6316829/Polaroid-cameras-to-be-produced-once-again.html
======
fnid
_should both go one sale by the middle of 2010_

Is anyone else noticing a _lot_ more typos in articles and blogs lately? Can
these respected publications not afford copy editing anymore? The typo above
is obvious and in the first sentence. How can no one have noticed and
corrected it by now?

~~~
jlees
The UK Guardian used to be so noteworthy for its typos that it was nicknamed
the Grauniad... this isn't new.

------
unalone
I hope it turns out there's a market for Polaroid. Sometimes older, simpler
product fade back in to popularity, much like how LPs are bigger now than they
were 10 years ago. I'd like it if this were the case.

~~~
xal
It will be a hipster fashion article more then anything else I think.

~~~
unalone
I don't like the word "hipster". It's meaningless. It really is.

I don't care _who_ uses it. What I care about is that it exists. There's a
special quality to Polaroid photos that I'd hate to see go, even if I'd
understand if it did.

~~~
falsestprophet
I think we have outed a hipster.

~~~
unalone
What the fuck does that even _mean_? My saying I don't think hipster is really
a meaningful term, that makes me a hipster? Because hating hipsters makes you
a hipster, too. Hipsters hate hipsters. But if I liked hipsters, then I'd have
to be a hipster, because hipsters are so loathsome that only a hipster would
love a hipster. It's a derivative and pathetic version of the Red Scare.

~~~
lionhearted
> What the fuck does that even mean?

As hilarious as I find this whole exchange to be, I think hipster generally
means someone who rebels against the mainstream fads by adopting alternative
fads, which is somewhat ironic to non-hipsters.

So the hipster looks at mainstream people wearing abercrombie and says,
"Blech!", talks about how bourgeois and uncultured those people are, and then
play into the same sort of thing with horn-rimmed glasses and 1920's vintage
clothing, or whatever the counterculture-du-jour is that season.

People knock hipsters because of a general sense of irony and hypocrisy of
people who put down trend-followers by following different trends, and then
being elitist about it.

Me? I don't rightly care. Live and let live and what not. But I can see how
the sense of elitism expressed by doing the same general thing would be
offputting to some people.

~~~
unalone
I know, I know. It just irritates me. More negativity comes out of the people
dissing hipsters than comes from the so-called hipsters to begin with.

Perhaps it's because I'm inside the "hipster age bracket" and go to school
with a lot of the people that get called Fucking Hipsters, but I really do
believe that most of the people calling the name out don't know what they're
talking about. A lot of the scary fashion trends that get labelled together
have nothing to do with one another; ironically, the fact that a lot of the
people in the hipster bubble aren't judgmental is what gives the impression
that they so readily judge on people.

I mean, I go to class with a girl who dyes her hair three colors and wears
sweaters, another guy who owns a purple-and-black striped hoodie and has thick
glasses, and another girl who wears dresses that are slightly out there. Take
any one of those people in isolation, and you have a separate clique: Punker,
media geek, foreign student. But when those three people like each other
despite having different tastes in clothing, suddenly together they're not
individuals, they're part of Hipster.

The great thing is that no matter what you wear it's part of being hipster.
When I wear a button-down shirt it's Hipster. When I wear a poncho it's
Hipster. Unless I'm wearing the exact same clothing as the people all around
me, it's Hipster because obviously there's no such thing as nonconformity. If
I'm hanging around people that aren't carbon copies of myself, we're
_conforming_ to the standard of not looking the same.

It pisses me off, because everything I like has been at some point attributed
to Hipsterism. When I discovered _why's Poignant Guide to Ruby_ and started
tinkering with Ruby and having a lot of fun, I found that if I mentioned _why
on Hacker News somebody would jump up and call me a hipster. When I mention
listening to Joanna Newsom or the Arcade Fire on /r/music on Reddit, I'm
called a hipster. But, of course, if I listen to the Beatles and the Zombies
I'm a hipster because hipsters listen to 60s music. Or if I listen to Mozart
or Liszt, that's hipster because hipsters listen to classical music. It's
frustrating because of how bloody obvious it is that hipsters don't actually
exist. A hipster is somebody who does what they want and explores what they
find interesting; other people who think that person's doing something
interesting follow along; people see those people having fun and decide it
must be an elitist hipster thing that's excluding other people, and they start
slinging words around.

Then there's this "anti-antielitist" accusation, where people get mad at
hipsters for getting mad at things they like going mainstream because it
dilutes the focus, like that's such an unusual thing. If I like something, and
I like the small community of like-minded people that surround that something,
then when that thing gets huge and suddenly it's swarmed by a lot of people
that kill that original community feel, I'm a hipster for disliking the death
of the community. By that sense, any of us that complain about Hacker News
slowly deteriorating in quality, _we're_ hipsters too. But let's not point
that out because of course we're not hipsters because we hate fucking
hipsters. Stupid motherfucking hipsters.

I have fond memories of Polaroid, going back just two years. At a reunion of a
group I'm a part of, one girl brought a Polaroid camera to snap pictures with.
I've got a handful of pictures of us all lying around my bedroom with inked
comments in that lower white flap, with that washed-out Polaroid Picture look
that speaks of so much nostalgia, and I love it because it's a nostalgic
memory for me.

So obviously I only love the idea of Polaroids because hipsters don't like
modern technology and because I lack any sort of personal connection to the
idea of Polaroid that would make me wish Polaroid could stay in business and
find a niche market for its wares, and obviously the _only_ reason to want a
fucking Polaroid camera is because I so lack a soul that I'd hoist it around
my neck to look cool because looking cool is wearing a camera around your
neck, not at all because maybe, just fucking maybe, it's pretty goddamn
awesome to have a Polaroid camera because then you can take goddamn Polaroids
and pass them out to people and that's a pretty goddamn fun way to spend a
day.

_____

I've noticed something about the people I've met in person who don't like
hipsters. By the way, this stereotype of hipsters being people that hate
hipsters is just as stupid as all the other stereotypes. I've hung out with
people who flippantly joke about being "authentic hipster". It's tongue-in-
cheek, of course, because tongue-in-cheek is a lot of fun, and when people say
things like that the rest of us take it as the joke it is, and go about having
fun.

The people who dislike hipsters, I've found, are the people who are "on the
outs" in groups. Somebody's hanging out with a guy and meets his friends and
they're all reciting inside jokes, or talking about bands that guy's never
heard of, or quoting movie lines he doesn't know, and he feels isolated
because he doesn't understand the culture that those people are a part of. His
defense is to write them off, and write all their favorite things, off, as
being hipster, because then it's not _him_ on the outs, it's _them_. Anti-
hipsterism is aloof isolationism. It's about dismissing people that're having
a fun time because you're not a part of them.

I'm not saying that just to blatantly hate on people that dislike that sort of
person, because I find myself in the same scenario pretty often. I sort of
hover between a few different worlds of people, so I know a little bit about
hacking and a little bit about literature and movies and music and industrial
design and all the other things I get into at my leisure. So no matter what
group I'm a part of, I feel to some degree like an outsider. And it's really
tempting to write off the people I meet for not liking what I like, because it
sometimes feels really icky not to completely be at the center of people's
interests, but it's not fair to them or to you. It's just blind dislike
without a real motive other than awkwardness and alienation.

That's why I find that I get really irritated at people who hate on hipsters,
as opposed to people who hate politics or religion or operating systems. I can
forgive people who get mad at something because they like something more and
get defensive. But I can't readily forgive people who's only reason for hating
something is that they don't understand it. That's what most hipster hate is.
It's disliking a culture solely because you're not a part of it, magnified
because rather than there being a "hipster culture" there are a hundred small
cultures that are mistaken for one entity on quick glance.

It's hatred that reeks of ignorance and I really find it off-putting.

~~~
RK
_A hipster is somebody who does what they want and explores what they find
interesting_

This is the _opposite_ of hipsterism. Hipsterism is about trend following and
that is what people find humorous about it, because the people associated with
it generally express a disdain for trend following.

It's no different than what happened in high school with the cookie cutter
"non-conformists" (goths and punks were examples when I was in high school).
The difference is that hipsters often carry that on long after high school.

~~~
unalone
That's the cliche, but that's not how it works. I'm in the middle of so-called
hipster culture. There are no trends and there isn't really a disregard for
trend following. There's more an apathy toward the entire concept of trends.
There's also not much self-obsession, either: My friends who wear obnoxiously
oversized glasses usually bought them with other friends and wear them because
they think it's funny. It's not a nonconforming thing and it's not a trend. If
anything it's more of an impulse.

------
jodrellblank
_Not only will it bring back an analogue version of the original Polaroid One,
the most popular model of the instant camera, it will also manufacture a
digital version._

Is the "Polaroid Two" instant digital camera made by Polaroid imaginary, or
something?

<http://www.polaroidtwo.org.uk/>

~~~
nek4life
Just wait until they release the Poladroid instant picture camera phone.

------
cpppppp
I wonder how small and low power you could make a 4x5" dye sub printer? A
digital camera with builtin printer anyone?

